# Inside Info On New Floor Plans?



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We're thinking of upgrading our fiver to one with a more usable floorplan now that the kids won't use bunks anymore. Does anyone have any inside information on new Outback FW floorplans other than what's out now? Are they considering bedroom slides yet? That would be the cherry on top!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

My 11, 15 and 17 year olds still use the bunks. Why would yours not? Do they pitch a tent outside?

I do not think you will see any 5th wheels with bed room slides unless it is a small one.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Seems the big RV shows for the dealers are in July, maybe one of the dealers here will keep us posted about new offerings.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

outtatown said:


> We're thinking of upgrading our fiver to one with a more usable floorplan now that the kids won't use bunks anymore. Does anyone have any inside information on new Outback FW floorplans other than what's out now? Are they considering bedroom slides yet? That would be the cherry on top!
> [snapback]124629[/snapback]​





CamperAndy said:


> My 11, 15 and 17 year olds still use the bunks. Why would yours not? Do they pitch a tent outside?
> 
> I do not think you will see any 5th wheels with bed room slides unless it is a small one.
> [snapback]124630[/snapback]​


Not sure...they just would prefer sleeping on the sofa bed or even the dinette bed. I think it's a claustrophobia issue (not really, but I just don't think they like being back there in that small room). Whateve, aside from that, it's the leisure time inside the fifth wheel that bothers us. For wet weather or nighttime TV viewing, only two people can sit on couch (or one if you want to really lounge) and then the other two are relegated to the floor or the dinette. We want a floorplan that allows for people to sit on the sofa and in chairs and have a lot of floor room for sprawling etc. Does that make sense? The bunk end floor plan was good when we were pulling it, but now that it's stationary and we actually spend more time in it, we want something with a more residential usability/feel to it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

outtatown,

You might want to check out the new 31FQBHS. It has a quad bunkhouse in the rear, and the bunks on one side are 4-6" wider than the standard bunks on the other side, so should not be claustrophobic at all. It also has a Sofa/Dinette super slide, so there will be plenty of room to 'sprawl'

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Here ya go.....Click here.

This is a monster....I was in one at my dealer. They really have a roomy interior.

Steve


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

darn it, I can't see anything on e-bay due to my company's firewall. What's the model # and I'll look it up on RVUSA.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

outtatown,

It's an 32FRLDS. Very nice, but I'm not sure where the kids will sleep.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

That's the one I'm kind of liking (though a rear kitchen sounds like heaven to me). Can't they sleep on the sofa?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

outtatown said:


> That's the one I'm kind of liking (though a rear kitchen sounds like heaven to me). Can't they sleep on the sofa?
> [snapback]124678[/snapback]​


Yes...the sofa is still a jacknife sofa that converts to a bed. I like the big window and recliners in the rear myself.
















Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

outtatown said:


> Can't they sleep on the sofa?


Only if they are REALLY short!

I know that is advertised as a sleeping space, but unless the sofa is very different than what is in our Outback, for anyone over about 6 years old it is not going to cut it. And even at that only one person. Is this a true Hide-a-Bed? Or the same as other Outbacks?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

It's not a hide-a-bed? I wonder why?


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Well, that seems slightly silly. It's a larger unit, yet less room for people to sleep. We were hoping for a free-standing table and counting on the sofa-sleeper to accomodate the kids and the rest be dam*ed. (I have friends who feel entitled, you see)









Why couldn't you get a hide-a-bed instead of the jacknife?


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Okay, I'm looking at it and frankly have never seen a jackknife sofa with removeable cushions...I think it's a traditional sleeper sofa.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Looking closer at the pictures, that may indeed be an actual Hide-a-bed. I had assumed (you know what they say about assuming!







) that it was the same sofa as the other Outbacks, but maybe not. I do know, my boss has a Cougar (also Keystone) with the same type of slide, and it IS a Hide-a-Bed, so maybe?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

This is right out of the description on RV search......

"Designer Pkg: Hide-A-Bed Sofa Sydney Designer Pack (see Listing Under Designer Pkg) Designer Pkg"

It is a hide-a-bed

Steve


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Okay, now that it's solved, I'm still stuck with the side-kitchen. However as I compare, I still think I prefer the large living area to the rear kitchen as my idea of camping is not standing in the kitchen.







However I can see myself taking a nap in the middle of the floor on a rainy day!.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi.
Just an idea. Have you considered a 27RSDS? It has a queen slide on the back, plus the queen bedroom in the front. Since both are boys, and I assume they don't mind sleeping together, it would be a good solution. That's what I have, and it will accommodate your guys for years to come (mine are 12 & 21 - oldest is 6'6"). Has a side slide for the dinette, etc. 
For complete floorplans, go to www.keystonerv.com. It has the floorplans (2006 & 2007) online for all their campers.
Darlene action


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

My OB has a real hideabed sofa....its standard on a Sydney package but it is an upgrade if you arent getting a Sydney - Either way, you can have a real hideabed sofa


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> outtatown,
> 
> It's an 32FRLDS. Very nice, but I'm not sure where the kids will sleep.
> 
> ...


I have been in those fifth wheels and they are NICE! The sofa is a queen size pull out bed.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Hi.
> Just an idea. Have you considered a 27RSDS? It has a queen slide on the back, plus the queen bedroom in the front. Since both are boys, and I assume they don't mind sleeping together, it would be a good solution. That's what I have, and it will accommodate your guys for years to come (mine are 12 & 21 - oldest is 6'6"). Has a side slide for the dinette, etc.
> For complete floorplans, go to www.keystonerv.com. It has the floorplans (2006 & 2007) online for all their campers.
> Darlene action
> [snapback]124718[/snapback]​


Well, yes, we considered that one. However, here's what we've learned over the years: our kids to go bed early and when you pull out that sofa (with that being the only door) it's he** getting in and out of the camper to go to the bathroom, make a drink, get something to eat etc. That's really why we bought the bunk model to begin with...two doors.

So the rear living model, with the double slide is optimum...never an issue with getting in and out of it while kids sleeping.


----------

